# Disaster after 1 - 2 punch method to treat hair algae



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

25oz of peroxide!!! :SHOCK!:
Well... I guess that was to be expected.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Math error happened.

25oz = 739 mL (since there is roughly 29.57mL/floz x 25 floz)

The disclaimers for the 1-2 punch are stressed throughout that thread. It's suggested not to exceed 2 tbsp / 10gal in bold red atop the initial post. 

1 tbsp = 14.8 mL x 2 tbsp per 10gal = 29.6mL / 10gal or back to roughly 1 floz per 10gal

29.6 mL x 12.5 to give you 125gal would mean you should've added only 370mL or 12.5 floz instead.

You exactly doubled the target concentration the fish were exposed to when you added 25floz H2O2. I've seen fish kills with as little as 3 tbsp/10gal equivalent. I have a 135gal tank that I did this method and experimented around. I wouldn't exceed 400 mL or 13.5 floz for my tank size treatment.

Sorry to hear...we live and learn.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I did something similar. Always double check your math! Especially when it comes to a bigger tank.

The problem with a big tank is it takes a while to do a 50% water change so you almost have to start doing the water change immediately after you dose the H2O2.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't grow hair algae in any of my tanks even after purposefully introducing it. But others using the same tap water do get it so the difference isn't the water. What seems to be the difference is the kind of care that is given to growing plants and preventing any kinds of deficiency. This has been my experience so hair algae can be resolved without purposefully trying to kill it. Using H2O2 doesn't work very well, and the one-two punch thread is really promoting even more ignorance on the subject with drastic results as in this case.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

I made it about three lines down into the paragraph and saw you dosed 25oz of HP in the tank…there's the problem.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I can't grow hair algae in any of my tanks even after purposefully introducing it. But others using the same tap water do get it so the difference isn't the water. What seems to be the difference is the kind of care that is given to growing plants and preventing any kinds of deficiency. This has been my experience so hair algae can be resolved without purposefully trying to kill it. Using H2O2 doesn't work very well, and the one-two punch thread is really promoting even more ignorance on the subject with drastic results as in this case.


I have to disagree here. Just because your using the same water doesn't mean its not the water. Everyone's water chemistry changes when it hits your tank. Gh kh tds conductivity everything change. I have three tanks that use ro water and each one grows different algae even though they follow the same dose regimen. The same lighting. Etc.wtc. 
there are too many factors.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

This pertains mostly to hair algae: A story comes to mind...
An Ol Tyme farmer had 20 kids. After 4 or 5 left home at various ages from 17-20, the preacher stopped by one day and asked the farmer how he determined when they should leave home as the last one had left at 14.
Farmer swore him to secrecy and then said I just set them down in front of the water trough, turn on the water, tell them a story about the facts of life and then tell them to empty the trough using this bucket. I tell them to come and get me when they are finished.
Then the preacher replied..."but this last one left home at 14...why ?"
Farmer says...Cause he was the only one to turn off the water before he started.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Subtletanks91 said:


> I have to disagree here. Just because your using the same water doesn't mean its not the water. Everyone's water chemistry changes when it hits your tank. Gh kh tds conductivity everything change. I have three tanks that use ro water and each one grows different algae even though they follow the same dose regimen. The same lighting. Etc.wtc.
> there are too many factors.


The point really wasn't about water chemistry but plant care. I have hair algae growing in moss in a plastic cup, but if I put that moss w/ hair algae into one of my tanks, the hair algae will quickly disappear. The difference seems to be how well the growth of plants in the tank are. Since my plants are growing well, somehow, hair algae can't. 

I won the long and hard battle with spirogyra this way (after multiple tank restarts) thinking that the substrate I was using (Floramax) was providing enough micros for the plants. It wasn't. Plants looked healthy even without adding much micros, but it was a never ending battle. Increased the micros and it disappeared rather quickly, never to return.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I can't grow hair algae in any of my tanks even after purposefully introducing it. But others using the same tap water do get it so the difference isn't the water. What seems to be the difference is the kind of care that is given to growing plants and preventing any kinds of deficiency. This has been my experience so hair algae can be resolved without purposefully trying to kill it. Using H2O2 doesn't work very well, and the one-two punch thread is really promoting even more ignorance on the subject with drastic results as in this case.


I have to actually agree with you. I don't even want to think about what the dead fish count is up to because of that thread.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> I have to actually agree with you. I don't even want to think about what the dead fish count is up to because of that thread.


This is the day that will live in infamy, houseofcards and solecielo lawrencia actually agreed on something! Wow i'm thoroughly impressed guys. Most of the time you bicker like a married couple ha ha Ha


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> I have to actually agree with you. I don't even want to think about what the dead fish count is up to because of that thread.


+2:thumbsup:


greaser84 said:


> This is the day that will live in infamy, houseofcards and solecielo lawrencia actually agreed on something! Wow i'm thoroughly impressed guys. Most of the time you bicker like a married couple ha ha Ha


Just because people bicker like a married couple doesn't mean that sometimes they can't agree on a common ground. I have bickered with Solcielo more than anyone but I'm siding with both of them on this one. Some people think finding a quick solution is easier than finding the cause.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> I have to actually agree with you. I don't even want to think about what the dead fish count is up to because of that thread.


Yep.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

houseofcards said:


> I have to actually agree with you. I don't even want to think about what the dead fish count is up to because of that thread.


fish die because of ppl fail in math or overdose on purpouse. i also say battle algae by gowing healthy plants, but if i accidently have left lights on for a week 24h or eposed tank to summer sun whin on a vacation, it is good to know exact doses and procedure to get rid off algae fast.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

greaser84 said:


> This is the day that will live in infamy, houseofcards and solecielo lawrencia actually agreed on something! Wow i'm thoroughly impressed guys. *Most of the time you bicker like a married couple* ha ha Ha


LOL, right now I have it pretty good as my wife thinks the top of my L. Aromatica are flowers (Yes Dear), could you imagine if Solecielo was in my home rating my scapes every morning? :eek5:


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

dzega said:


> fish die because of ppl fail in math or overdose on purpouse. i also say battle algae by gowing healthy plants, but if i accidently have left lights on for a week 24h or eposed tank to summer sun whin on a vacation, it is good to know exact doses and procedure to get rid off algae fast.


Not to mention the fact that I bet more people have gassed their fish over the years (by far) with CO2 (either incorrect adjustments, bad timers, or other faulty equipment) than that 1-2 punch thread. Learning root cause of algae as being a CO2 issue and correctly it does not get rid of the existing algae.


----------



## Aquaman55g (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded to my self induced disaster posting / thread. The tank is recovering as most of the algae is gone or going away as I continue to add small amounts of Excel. Based upon what was posted I guess I should also up my weekly micros from the recommended dose every other day except Sunday and see how that goes. Thanks to all responding members for your time and helpful info.:fish:


----------

